# Ksolve+ vs Acube4



## N's-cvt (Apr 8, 2020)

So I am starting to become interested in using more complex alg generators past CE to make algs and before I spend a lot of time understanding one of these I just wonder which one does the speedcubing community likes more
-can do wide moves
-allows for restricting of moves
-can be solved to reach an unsolved state like Just a Pi case from the last F2L pair
-easier to learn

Thanks!


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 8, 2020)

I just thought it'd be worth pointing out that ksolve++ exists and it is both faster and more flexible than ksolve+ (with the exception of bandaging). The main downside is that you need to create a new executable for each new puzzle and that you need to install some sort of c++ compiler.


----------

